# electric frige??



## keyes (Apr 29, 2009)

ok this might sound really bad but I'm going to put a new mini frige in my camper but not sure if I need to vent it so..do I need to vent it????:scratchhead:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

If it's electric ONLY, and there is sufficient space around it, it doesn't need venting. If you're going to mount it in an enclosed space, you should vent it.


----------



## keyes (Apr 29, 2009)

yes it is electric only and i'm going to put it in the same place the old one was like a cut in in the wall. thank you you would think the everyday day joe would know that lol but not me thank you again I ure hope it makes for better camping


----------

